# Angeln in Estland



## patti_w (11. Oktober 2009)

Moin!!!!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier irgendjemand erfahrung mit dem angeln in Estland hat....
Hier mal meine Geschichte:
Meine Eltern haben sich vorner ganzen weile getrennt.
Die neue Frau von meinen Vater ist Estin.
Da mein Vater jeden Sommer nach Estland fährt hat er sich nun ein kleines Wochenendhaus dort gekauft.
Das besagte Haus liegt direkt an einer Kette von sehr Großen Seen die am ende von einem Fluss mit dem Meer verbunden sind.
Mein Vater ist hauptsächlich Spinnfischer.
Er hatte da immer sehr großé erfolge.
Also viele Hechte von 1m+ Und Barsche von über 50cm.

Nun zu meiner Frage zurück:
Da ich nicht immer viel gepäck mit hoch nehmen kann wollte ich fragen ob man da auch gut auf Karpfen und Wels gehen kann.... Es lohnt sich nehmlich nicht in einem kleinen Auto ne ganze Karpfenausrüstung mit Bissanzeigern und schweren Ruten reinzuquetschen wenn man eh nichts fängt.


----------



## patti_w (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Estland*

Hat denn keiner erfahrung damit????


----------



## funkenbert (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Estland*

Dann mal Jahre später eine neuaufnahme des Themas hier. 
Ich war 09 und 11 dort und habe reichlich auf bachforelle, äsche und hecht geangelt. Das ist dort mit fanggarantie verbunden, wenn man die richtigen flüsse kennt und auch mit absoluter wildnis. Haben damals ein guiding gehabt und auch noch einen russischen profiangler kennengelernt. Das hat reichlich Fisch gebracht und man kennt jetzt die Gewässer.
Außerdem gibts dort tatsächlich reichlich wölfe und Biber, elche und auch bären
Momentan plane ich wieder zur Mitte Mai ins Baltikum zu reisen und zum teil auch zu angeln (wird eher ein zelt-und kanu-trip). Das ist die zeit wo die maifliegensaison losgeht und fliegenfischer beste Chancen haben.
Wer also Info haben möchte kann gerne anfragen, allerdings bin ich nicht der schnellste antworter, da viel beschäftigt.
Monatsangelkarte für ganz Estland war damals übrigens bei 20€ und es gilt ähnlich wie in Schweden ein allemannsrecht.


----------



## bernd55b (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Estland*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich möchte im Mai oder Juni eine Woche nach Estland zum Forellen fischen mit der Fliegenrute. Wer kann mir gute Flüsse mit entsprechender Unterkunft nennen?

Danke

Auch gerne unter  mit Email b.freudenmacher@sanacorp.de


----------

